
To save the monarch butterfly, scientists are moving a forest up a mountain - ohjeez
https://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-col1-mexico-monarch-butterfly-20190409-htmlstory.html
======
Simulacra
It's nice to see more charities popping up focused on narrow goals, like
planting milkweed for monarch butterflies, and flowering plants for bees.

------
FerosMorgen
Mother Nature has had a tough time of late. It's nice to know that there are
people of action in 2019.

------
username223
And it will go on and on... Animals with summer and winter coats (e.g.
rabbits, ptarmigans, foxes) moult based on the amount of daylight, not
temperature or snow-cover, so their camouflage will go out of sync. Others,
like pikas[1], are doomed for other reasons.

We've never managed to _over_ estimate the cost of global warming.

[1] [https://www.usgs.gov/news/pikas-disappearing-parts-west-
due-...](https://www.usgs.gov/news/pikas-disappearing-parts-west-due-climate-
change-0)

